# اجمل صور للمسيح مرسومة مع الاطفال



## سميراشرف (22 سبتمبر 2011)

_دعوا الأولاد يأتون_ إليَّ ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله ( مر 10: 14 )




































لتحميل الصور
اضغط هنا​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

صور جميله جدا
شكراا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ملاك السماء (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*صور حلوه قوي ...*


----------

